# Building a new website



## Michigan11 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I really think most of you know what you are doing when it comes to websites for your biz, so I'm going to get one up and running. In the past 8 years, I've had a couple friends build 2 sites, yet I never used them and I'm not even sure what happened to them. 

So I'm looking for information from you guys.

Who should I use as a web host? Any suggestions would be great and why..

Thanks again


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on your skill level, if you are sure you want to do it yourself rather than have it done professionally, there are lots of options.
Here are two:

Concrete5
This is a new one I demo'd for school, very user friendly. 

GoDaddy
Here is a thread about it.

I don't use GoDaddy except for that one site, which I have not touched since that post, yet it still ranks well! I use Hostgator and am much happier with the CPanel and they have a live chat feature that is a lifesaver!

Wordpress would also be a great option.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Guess I should get one going too.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

I only use Godaddy for domains. I hate them for hosting.

I used to use Hostgator, they are very good for sites without a TON of traffic.

Now i Use MediaTemple.net and they have been the best one I've worked with, they are a little more money though, i think their cheapest plan is about $20 a month (http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/gs/) vs. $7.99 on hostgator. Of course you get more with it, but you may not need it.

You may also want to look into something like http://www.squarespace.com/ which allows you to build a site yourself. they have some nice themes and the hosting is included.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Domains: GoDaddy

Hosting: Bluehost hands down


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly I built my site, took care of hosting as well and I am about to turn it over to a company to take it over. I don't have the time or expertise to get it ranked high enough to be useful. 

Save time and money and hire a pro to do it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Fatcow for my webhost service. With all the add ons I have it is ~$250.00 a year. 

Good Luck.

Nathan


----------

